

Ask HN: How to get in early (pre series A) with YC companies? - ottertown

Most of the offers I get in my inbox are for post series A companies, so the equity is negligible.<p>How can I find opportunities, with YC companies or elsewhere, that need a technical cofounder or early architect before any major funding?
======
joncalhoun
Nearly all YC companies that are smaller post their job postings on HN. Check
here: [https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)
(it updates frequently, check it daily).

That said, if your goal is to become a technical cofounder, you are likely
going to have a hard time. Very few YC companies are looking for a cofounder,
and if they are they would likely look in their personal network first. You
mention being an early architect, which is possible, but maybe not before
major funding (depending on what you consider major).

Nearly all YC companies avoid hiring during YC, and instead hire after demo
day. This is mostly because hiring is insanely time consuming, and during YC
they focus almost exclusively on growth and getting the company in the best
shape possible for demo day. Many companies also don't have the finances to
hire someone until after raising, which happens after demo day.

Regardless, the HN job listings is your best bet.

~~~
ottertown
thanks for this. I don't know what I was expecting beyond the jobs board / who
is hiring threads. maybe some kind of secret handshake that only ycombinator
people know?

